# Acute Chorionitis



## keepholdingon

hi ladies,

was wondering if anyone here has had or has acute chorionitis... I was induced due to high blood pressure and had LO via c section (wasn't going past 8 cm) on 11/17/2012... just got the placenta pathology back and it says "acute chorionitis". I wasn't sure what this meant...? LO has had checkups and all shows healthy and docs haven't mentioned it to me specifically but I can't help but be curious. Does this mean I had an infection of the membrane (sac lining) that the baby was in?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dvc2012

I had Chorioamnionitis which, according to website I found, is a stage higher than what you had. Mine was diagnosed while I was in labor. I had a fever and my son's heart rate was very high (~200bpm). It happens when the membranes that surround the baby and the amniotic fluid become infected with bacteria. I tested to positive for Group B Strep so I'm assuming that is what caused the infection.

In term babies and pregnancies, chorioamnionitis is related to the presence and duration of your membranes rupturing (i.e. your water broke early in labor, but baby was not delivered until hours later). This is what happened in my case. My waters were broken in the morning but my son was not born until almost 6 at night. He had to get antibiotics.


----------



## bubs82

I agree with pp. I had chorioamnionitis, after my waters breaking nearly 4 days before he was born. It's serious stuff, you are v. Lucky it didn't progress further. My sons heart failed just before he was removed via EMCS and he was born with blood poisoning. He is now suspected to be suffering from partial deafness and cerebral palsy. But we are both lucky to be alive :( I'm glad to hear ur Lo is fine xx


----------

